# DUKE'S PASADENA 2006 CRUISE NIGHTS!



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

ONCE AGAIN ANOTHER YEAR HAS PASSED AND WERE READY TO GET THE SPOT JUMPING LIKE IT ALWAYS IS. (THANK'S TO ALL OF YOU WHO SUPPORT US) DUKE'S PASADENA THANK'S YOU AND WE HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU MARCH 18th 2006 IN THOSE FIRME RIDES


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Rob? Looking forward to another good year at Dukes. You know Epics will be there...!!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Jan 18 2006, 09:28 AM~4648291
> *Whats up Rob? Looking forward to another good year at Dukes. You know Epics will be there...!!!
> *


HEY RUBEN HOW YOU DOING IT'S BEEN A WHILE. YAH WE KNOW WE CAN COUNT ON EPICS CAR CLUB TO COME DOWN :thumbsup: THANK'S FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT EPICS


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

old memories will be there..again!


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

you can always count on us


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

hey whats up to all u guys from dukes car club. I think your cruise nights at dukes is one of the best. We really enjoy our selfs & feel very welcome when we go out there. Looking foward to your next one. KINGS OF KINGS will be out there


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Got Problems, Need answers, Gangs To Grace Always on the Scene!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

dukes ready are you :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

what's up Pasadena Dukes. Me and my familia had a great time at your toys for tots cruise. We'll be there on the 18th to support the Dukes. hope for a great year with the Dukes. see you all there.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks for everyones support


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

T To THE MUTHA FN T


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Mr DJ!!!!

[attachmentid=445353].......___[attachmentid=445355].....[attachmentid=445354]


[attachmentid=445357]......[attachmentid=445359]......[attachmentid=445358]

[attachmentid=445356]


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Can't wait... checked out a cruise last summer during my stay in LA :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing all the cars again and meeting some new people :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Have Fun at the Love Jam tonight, See All of you next week!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Saturday 18th!!!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Back again uffin: can't go wrong with a DUKE'S cruise night que-no


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*this weekend...it will be a good weekend!

Old Memories & Goodtimes Cruise night FRIDAY
Dukes Cruise Nite SAT
Old Memories & Romans Bike Show Sunday*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Check it out, new shoes for the Impala!!!

[attachmentid=464581]

Thanks to Ichaban Hydralics in FL


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

ready hopefully it dont rain


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Sad I have to wait for the July 8th :uh: 
But... I have my hotel paid for and my plane ticket bought so see everyone soon :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

CHICANO STYLE WILL BE THERE RAIN OR SHINE ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN CHICANO STYLE....OHH AND LOOK FOR ME ILL HAVE ALL THOSE HOT NEW CD'S OUT THERE PEACE AND SEE YOU AT THE SHOW.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT RAIN OR SHINE DUKES STILL UP IN THE CASA


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

On my way Homie!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good turnout


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

had a good time next time ill get there early


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Go Dukes!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT CAME OUT AND KICKED IT THIS WEEKEND AT DUKES IN THE GOOD OLD LP SEE YOU NEXT MONTH MARCH 18 :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME AT DUKES AND LIKE I SAID RAIN OR SHINE WE ROLL NO MATTER WHAT ALWAYS SUPPORTING THE DUKES FAMILIA......ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN CHICANO STYLE AND LARRY NOW YOU CAN CHILL AT YOU NEW CASA HOMIE ENJOY........


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IT WAS COOL 4 A COLD ASS NIGHT, SEE U NEXT MONTH!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's UP :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

lets do it again vatos uffin: 
to all the riders and clubs thnks for all the support and kind words you pass on to others.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

What's up fellas, me and my familia had a great time at the cruise, even though the weather was bad it was fun. thanks Pasadena Dukes. see you next month. Wanted to give a shout out to my homie Joey and his club for coming out Thee Artistics. See Ya guys


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

WHATS UP MR SANCHO BE READY FOR NEXT MONTH


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Viva Las Vegas!!!

Weather is great :biggrin: :biggrin: 

But can't wait to get back to Cali, lots of shows going on!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IS IT MARCH 11 OR THE 18?????? SO I CAN GO..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IS IT MARCH 11 OR THE 18?????? SO I CAN GO..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IS IT MARCH 11 OR THE 18?????? SO I CAN GO..


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 2 2006, 08:34 PM~4963627
> *IS IT MARCH 11 OR THE 18?????? SO I CAN GO..
> *


it's going to be on the 18TH bro we had to change the date hope to see you there


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

DUKES PASADENA approved to buy a house thats why we had to change it sorry for the inconvenance but we will be moving the weekend of the 11th so see you on the 18th :biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL BE THERE :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Back in Cali, can't wait to hit up the shows this month!!


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

welcome back :wave: i cant wait for next week i hope it dont rain


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

*MARCH 18th CAN'T WAIT</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

THAT WORK'S FOR ME, I HAVE OTHER PLANS ON THE 11. SO THE 18 IS COOL. ALWAYS A GREAT TURN-OUT AT DUKE'S :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC SHOULD BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING & SUPPORTING YOUR CRUISE NIGHT. ALL WAYS LOOKING FOWARD IN ATTENDING YOUR EVENT


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IM READY, MAYBE I'LL FINALLY WIN A RAFFLE! ANYWAYS ITS ALWAYS COOL 2 KICK IT N CHILL @ DUKES, MY LITTLE GIRL WANTS TO BE THERE EVEY WEEK! SHE'LL BE POSTED WITH ME WHEN IT STARTS 2 WARM UP.


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:0


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HOPEFULLY NO RAIN!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIE? WHEN YOU GONNA FINISH THAT BOMB.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ITS DONE, JUST NEEDS TIRES AND PAPERWORK! IM PULLING OUT THE 65 TO PLAY WITH!! MY LIL GIRLS CAR.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

I AINT SEEN IT. STOP BEING SCARED AND BRING IT OUT.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HEY CRICKET. ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN MONTEBELLO?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up to all the riders be ready for next saturday march 18


----------



## wagonman (Feb 26, 2006)

WILD FANTISIES WILL BE THERE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Saturday.....


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)

1st Annual Car Show
For Pioneer High School
“Boosters”
Sponsored By 
“D.J. satch w/ duke’s retires”
Sunday May 7, 2006
Raindate 6/4/06
9 am- 4 pm
10800 East Benavon st.
Whittier, CA 90606
(Corner of Pioneer Blvd and Washington)
Move-in Time 7 am
Car Entry- $20
Motorcycle- $10
Lowrider Bike-$5
Free Admission
Vendor Spot Available- $40

For More Info:
Satch (562) 692-4030
[email protected]

k-Day 93.5 Fm
Latino 96.3 Fm & much more...


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

5 MORE DAYS


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

SATURDAY,SATURDAY,SATURDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days everyone ready lets do it


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

: :uh:


> _Originally posted by dukes65_@Mar 13 2006, 05:13 PM~5041251
> *1st Annual Car Show
> For Pioneer High School
> “Boosters”
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

:uh: I dont get it ?


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Hope it dont rain tomarrow..... :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IM READY.... :tongue:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 17 2006, 06:18 PM~5070063
> *IM READY.... :tongue:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

*SHOW IS TODAY!  *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm Rob I thought I was bad.... 
Get Some Sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

30% chance of Rain....

What do you all think???????????


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Another firme show.....No to many people showed up......JUST THE TRUE RIDERZ WERE THERE..... :biggrin: .......Cant wait the next one KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DUKES.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: FIRME NIGHT MORE CAR'S THAN LAST MONTH. GOOD TURN OUT, TO BAD THE RAIN CAME. LOOKING FOWARD TO NEXT MONTH


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HELPED ME MOVE OUT FRIDAY NIGHT 
ROB 63 BIG DUKES PASADENA & BIG ALEX GANGS TO GRACE :biggrin: 

THE BIG PRESIDENTE AND FAMILY OWN THEIR OWN HOUSE NOW LOOKING
FORWARD TO THE BIG PARTY


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Your back online!!!
 
That was quick........


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

NEXT SHOW ON APRIL 8TH HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I TOOK SOME PIC OF SAT...SO ILL POST THEM UP....GOOD THING I TOOK THEM BEFORE THE RAIN... :tongue:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THAT'S ALL I HAVE......AND THE PIC'S ARE BROUGHT TO YOU BY..................


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK....................IM TRYING TO TAKE PIC'S OF THE SHOW'S I GO TO AND THE CRUISE NIGHT'S TOO.....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Cool pics, keep up the good job...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Where you at Rob??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 26 2006, 09:10 PM~5125162
> *Where you at Rob??????????? :biggrin:
> *


Right Here :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The 63 looks tight.... you did an awesome job on it... Looks good with that Duke's Plaque in the back!!


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 26 2006, 09:42 PM~5125350
> *The 63 looks tight....  you did an awesome job on it...  Looks good with that Duke's Plaque in the back!!
> *


THANK'S ALEX CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU IN YOUR 68


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Mar 22 2006, 04:23 PM~5100994
> *:biggrin:
> *


THAT'S ONE FINE 9 HOMIE'S, QUE NO :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Mar 26 2006, 09:46 PM~5126127
> *
> *


Always a cool place to kick it......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

> *THAT'S ONE FINE 9 HOMIE'S, QUE NO biggrin.gif
> *


 Homie let the people give the compliments......and yes its nice


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

*APRIL 8TH* BE THERE OR BE SQUARE :biggrin:


----------



## 48mario54 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope to see u vatos april 8 :biggrin:

dukes c.c. SO.CAL.
plamdale  48mario54


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Mar 26 2006, 09:13 PM~5125500
> *THANK'S ALEX CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU IN YOUR 68
> *


It's going to be a while...
You know how that goes...
Hopefully Plaqueable next year...

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Attention Everyone!!

I heard Big Larry, Dukes Pasadena Chapter President, sold his 67' and put lambo door on his Tahoe with big rims, and light bars......




















































































































































































April Fools!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

now you know that must be a joke i cant afford them crazy ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Christine, this is from About.com

When we change our clocks 
Daylight Saving Time begins for most of the United States at 2:00 a.m. on the first Sunday of April. Time reverts to standard time at 2:00 a.m. on the last Sunday of October. In the U.S., each time zone switches at a different time.

In the European Union, Summer Time begins and ends at 1:00 a.m. Universal Time (Greenwich Mean Time). It begins the last Sunday in March and ends the last Sunday in October. In the EU, all time zones change at the same moment.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Saturday!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL BE THERE. DOING WHAT I DO BEST..REPRESENTING AND TAKING PIC'S


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena ready are you :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Rain Rain go away bring a sunny day on saturday


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Apr 4 2006, 06:35 PM~5179912
> *
> *



Looking good Duke's! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Mic Check,,,,,, Is this thing on................... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

one bad a-- d.j :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

lets go :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

1 more day


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Apr 7 2006, 09:15 AM~5195973
> *
> *


Whats up PASADENA DUKE'S SANTA CLARA COUNTY DUKE'S


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

DUKES today :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Good Job, Dukes Pasadena......

No Disrespect but what was up with Ray from Classified!!  

This was a Dukes Event, but he still wants props from the Damm Show...
We gave them props, I think that was disrespectful.... I almost cut the mike off.....

Oh well just my $.02


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:0 layitlow members cars, can you guess?


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Met Drastic bean and King of rims :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks to everyone who showed support  see everone on the next show may 13 :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what about that dj from Gangs 2 Grace who did a good job as always out representing :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks alot to the homey from Palmdale/So Cal Dukes heard you helped out alot
muchos gracias


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

I FOUND IT THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT READ MY POST ABOUT THE STOLEN TRUCK.........


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What Mall, What is the plate number....

That FN sucks homie, I will keep an eye out, I got you number from the post.....

Alex


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

THANKS ALEX I APPRECIATED MUCH


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Orale' Pasadena Dukes, Great show!!!!!-good turnout. Me and my familia had a great time-like always. Big shoutout to Pasadena Dukes,Eddie Loco,and Rene. Sorry i missed you Larry. Till next month-Alrato'  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY IF YOU WANT..CHECK OUT THE PIC'S I TOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANOSTYLE (Jun 23, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL FOR READING MY POST BUT THANK GOD I FOUND MY TRUCK IT WAS IN HUNTINGTON PARK YEAH THEY TOOK EVERYTHING I PUT IN IT BUT HEY I GOT IT BACK IN ONE PIECE........


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

it was a good day  :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICANOSTYLE_@Apr 10 2006, 05:35 PM~5215856
> *THANKS TO ALL FOR READING MY POST BUT THANK GOD I FOUND MY TRUCK IT WAS IN HUNTINGTON PARK YEAH THEY TOOK EVERYTHING I PUT IN IT BUT HEY I GOT IT BACK IN ONE PIECE........
> *



That sucks I hate theives.....

I will wish them to the corn field :biggrin: :biggrin: 

or sorry got caught up in the twlight zone......

Well at least you got the car back..... I know you'll have it up quick!!!


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Apr 9 2006, 05:20 PM~5209023
> *Met Drastic bean and King of rims :biggrin:
> *


hey me too! :biggrin: whats up cool turn! had a good time layitlow was rolling pretty deep :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

happy easter to all :biggrin:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: Sup Dukes Pasa! Hope to see y'all soon...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing up quick :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHEN,WHEEENNNNN..... :wave:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Apr 19 2006, 09:16 AM~5271643
> *WHEN,WHEEENNNNN..... :wave:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>MAY 13TH!  </span>


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

congradulations to ROB 63 Dukes Pasadena V.P. & Victoria new baby girl is here :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congradulations Rob and Victoria!!! Praise God for a healthly Baby Girl......

:angel:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

welcome baby Julia :biggrin: newest Pasadena Dukes baby :cheesy:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 8 2006, 11:53 PM~5205980
> *Good Job, Dukes Pasadena......
> 
> No Disrespect but what was up with Ray from Classified!!
> ...


YOU KNOW ITS FUNNY HOW HE WANTS THE PROPS BUT EVERY1 WAS TELLIN ME HOW THEY SHOWED UP CAUSE OF EPICS AND THE HACIENDA SPOT THEY HAD GOIN ON!!! 
HE EVEN HIT ME UP @ DUKES AND WAS ASKING ME HOW I LIKED HIS SHOW. OF COURSE I JUST SHOOK MY HEAD AND KEPT ON WALKING. BIG THANX 2 THE EPICS FAMILY 4 PUTIN 2GETGER A GOOD SHOW WITH SOME HELP FROM THE OTHERS.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

May 13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Coming Soon :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

May 13 2006 you know the place in La Puente Dukes Burgers lets do it


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

good morning :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

good times :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Whats Happening!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome Back Carter...... :roflmao:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

That's My mama...!!!


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Sanford And Son. :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The Jeffersons......


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

hey hey hey it's fat albert :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The A Team...

I pitty the FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Different Strokes:

What you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

you guys are comedyans :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Richard Pryor!! :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

NEXT SHOW MAY 13th :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Happy Cinco De Mayo


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

let the countdown begin 6 more days


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Saturday!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we will be there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@May 9 2006, 08:16 PM~5400107
> *we will be there
> 
> 
> ...


Bring tickets for your upcoming Dance/Benifit


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will do! (tickets)


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

today get ready to hear the sweet sounds of all the firme lo lo out in the city of la puente at Dukes


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

getting ready!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

great show everybody thanks to all the riders that support us


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

some pics from may 13TH show


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Some bad ass rides out there on Saturday........Keep up the good work..DUKES :thumbsup:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

MAY 13TH SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

MAY 13TH SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

MAY 13TH SHOW


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

LAST 2 I GOT  SHOW WAS GREAT HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY THERE NEXT MONTH JUNE 10th


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Great show guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll see you all at next months cruise, Me and my familia had a great time (as always). Oh yeah great pics to. But here's one for all my Pasadena Duke's brothers.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Duke's Pasadena Cruise-Duke's Burgers La Puente 5-13-06


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Looks like I missed another good show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

it was another packed show!


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@May 15 2006, 01:09 AM~5431035
> *Looks like I missed another good show.... :thumbsup:
> *



So I will see you at the next one , Right? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ahh man i missed it...damm...


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 15 2006, 06:26 PM~5434306
> *ahh man i missed it...damm...
> *


always next month homie we hit you up on the new flyer thank's for your support homie :thumbsup:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

I think you purposely plan it when im out of town :biggrin: :biggrin: , this 59 is coming out &**%$.....nice :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

good pictures for a good show :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

some of the pics i took..little late..


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TIME AS USUAL. NICE PIX


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Duke, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl, Duke, Duke, Duke of Earl...... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Larry, where's my steak!!!


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: THANKS 4 THE INVITES -DUKES- FOR THE INVITES ALSO ALRATOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY WHENS THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@May 25 2006, 06:58 AM~5493369
> *HEY WHENS THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


JUNE 10th hope to see you there


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Where's the Dukes at.....

Dropped to the 3rd page......

Yikes.....


TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

6 more days :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

IT SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT WITH THIS HOT WEATHER, HOPE THAT ICE MACHINE IS WORKING GOOD!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*this weekend!*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up!!! Hope I'm back from Oregon by Saturday....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WUD UP HOMIES!! SEE YA THERE!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

NO NEW FLYER YET


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

YOULL KNOW WELL BE THERE...ITS ALWAYS GOOD OVER THERE.....JUST CANT WAIT...THANKS FOR THE SPECAIL INVITE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

3 more days :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I will be back!!!! I fly back on Friday, fix the 50 Friday night......

Cruise Saturday Night.......


:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

be safe! alex


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jun 9 2006, 05:51 AM~5578859
> *be safe! alex
> *



Thanks Bro, See you Saturday night.......


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*The Homies form REFLECTIONS C.C. will be there. See you guys there tomorrow.

Mr. Lo Lo
REFLECTIONS C.C.
Los Angeles, CA*


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Jun 9 2006, 06:18 PM~5582145
> *The Homies form REFLECTIONS C.C. will be there. See you guys there tomorrow.
> 
> Mr. Lo Lo
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

whats up homies see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

ready to hear all those pipes cruiseing down valley on their way to Dukes to the
Dukes pasadena cruise night :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Larry, Sorry I will not be there tonight but look for me at the next cruz night.


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ANY PIC'S ?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 10 2006, 02:17 PM~5585881
> *Larry, Sorry I will not be there tonight but look for me at the next cruz night.
> *


dont trip homey thanks for your members being there to support see you next month at the next 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

once again thanks to everyone who comes out to support the Dukes Pasadena cruise night see everone back on July 15


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

no one has pic's ?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I HAVE THEM BUT I HAVE TO RESIZE THEM....I HAVE ONE OF YOUR CAR TOO...THE CAPRISE WAGON ...SO ILL POST THEM


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

FOR MR.LEO


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

HEY CUTLESSWANGIN GOOD LOOKING OUT WITH THE PICS :thumbsup: NICE MEETING YOU BRO


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

GOOD JOB ON THE PIC'S !!! there nice and clear i had a good time everyone was cool to kick it with and just talk to and there were some really nice cars good job duke's and a good JOB ON POSTING UP PIC'S CUTLESSSWANGIN TIGHT ASS JOB take care every one leo


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

cutlesswangin...

good job again on the pics


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

good job cutlass swangin thanks for all the good pics see u next month


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jun 14 2006, 12:35 AM~5603864
> *:thumbsup:
> [IMG=http://www.pichut.org/up/duke's-july-15.jpg]http://www.pichut.org/up/duke's-july-15.jpg[/IMG]
> *



I thought it was on the 8th... i wont be able to be there this year :tears: :tears:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

wutz going on Pasadena, show be lookin good


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

why did the date change? in the older fliers it said the 8th.... i was so looking forward to going


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Found this picture on Spidermans website, He take firme pictures!!










Steve OOO

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

soon :biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HERE WE COME.... :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

thats right :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Coming up soon....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

very soon :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jun 13 2006, 10:35 PM~5603864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 28 2006, 09:50 AM~5682830
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Damm the nights have been awesome, can't wait for the upcoming shows


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:wave: almost time to hear all those nice ass rides in the city of La Puente ONE MORE WEEK CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

yepppppyyyyy


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Almost here


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :cheesy: This sounds off the hook.............I am definitely going to try and make this one, I love beautiful, elegant and classy rides!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classicgirl_@Jul 12 2006, 09:21 AM~5759396
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:  This sounds off the hook.............I am definitely going to try and make this one, I love beautiful, elegant and classy rides!
> *


You will definatly see all of that there.........


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing up soon 3 more days :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi guys, just wondering if anybody cruises this place on a regular Saturday night, I am looking for places to see some nice rides while we are in the States in early October.

Thanks, Bevan


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

There will be one early Oct. also the GTG 6th Annual Show will be around that time also.....


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 13 2006, 10:27 PM~5770771
> *There will be one early Oct.  also the GTG 6th Annual Show will be around that time also.....
> *


Yeah I noticed there is one on the 14th but unfortanetly we fly home on the 13th, we will be staying in the Pasadena area on the weekend of the 30th of September and 1st of October, we are thinking of going to that show at Santa Anita racetrack, then we will be going to the Supershow the following weekend.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

1 more day :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Jul 14 2006, 07:22 AM~5772134
> *1 more day  :biggrin:
> *



Time to clean up the Ride........................

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

TODAY :biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: lets go see everyone down at DUKES :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

im ready....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

YOU KNOW ME..ILL BE TAKING PIC'S......


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

ready in a few :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Quick question, need some help. Is todays get together going to be at dukes burgers on valley blvd, in La Puente??? please help!!!


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

yup its today - cant wait, im not eating at all today im saving myself for dukes burger :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

see everyone in a few :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

So it is on Valley Blvd.... Right?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jul 15 2006, 01:51 PM~5778678
> *So it is on Valley Blvd.... Right?
> *



Valley just west of 7th St.......

Out the door, see you there.....

:biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 15 2006, 06:04 PM~5779545
> *Valley just west of 7th St.......
> 
> Out the door, see you there.....
> ...


Thanx homie, gettin off work right about now!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THIS GUY SCARES ME... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

ILL POST THE PIC'S TOMM.....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THANKS DUKES, I HAD A GOOD TIME WITH MY LADIE.....


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Post Pics from yesterdays cruise night :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

Keep them coming Homie.......

Congrats on the Trophy.........

Nice Bike


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: YOUR PRETTY GOOD WITH CAMERA, CUTLESSSWANGIN. YOU GOT SUM GOOD SHOTS HOMIE, KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice pics bro
couldnt make it..


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

despite all that was going on that night we had a good show 50 cars were in attendence all were looking good even though there was a fight and i heard that Vargas got his ass wooped it was a good night thanks for all the car clubs that showed up our next show is on AUG.12 hope to see everone there thanks for the good pics. Cutlass Swangin :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jul 15 2006, 10:24 PM~5780961
> *THIS GUY SCARES ME... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


why im innocent of all


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

SO CAL :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

HERE'S THE NEW FLYER JUST GOT BACK FOME DEL MAR RACING :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Is that you Rob???? Hav'nt seen you in months :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: whats


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: WHATS UP LOCOS? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Jul 26 2006, 10:48 AM~5845877
> *:biggrin: whats
> *



Brain Freeze????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what up Bluebird :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ANY PICS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Dukes Up Next!!! Need a toster for the Raffle......J/K


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

T :roflmao: T :roflmao: T


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 30 2006, 09:18 PM~5871954
> *Dukes Up Next!!!  Need a toster for the Raffle......J/K
> *


Alex won a few things at the Epics show :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ITS FIXED I SAY.


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

I SWEAR IVE SEEN THE SAME GIFTS GO BACK AND FORTH


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 1 2006, 08:26 PM~5885261
> *I SWEAR IVE SEEN THE SAME GIFTS GO BACK AND FORTH
> *



Come on they gave you the rims so you won't say anything!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSE PICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVSGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVSGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVSGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSEPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICSE PICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS EPICS SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGVSGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV SGV GOODNIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIES!! I'LL SEE EVERYBODY AT THE NEXT DUKES CRUISE NIGHT COMIN UP!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Everyone ready for Saturday???????????????????????

Dukes Pasadena....

Dukes Burgers...........

A fun time for the whole family!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

yep


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

at what time is the show this saturday?
so i can hit it


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Aug 7 2006, 09:27 PM~5921385
> *at what time is the show this saturday?
> so i can hit it
> *


STARTS AT 5 O'CLOCK P.M. HOMIE


----------



## nacho (Dec 28, 2005)

will try to make it! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PDOGGYSTYLE (Apr 20, 2006)

CITYWIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Getting real close!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHY CAN'T IT BE SATURDAY YET? I WANNA KICK IT AT DUKES ALREADY!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, See you all Tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOK LIKE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## insatiable48 (May 30, 2006)

hey does it cost to park your ride? 






old memories eastside


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I think it's $5 to park......


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It's Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See ya tonight!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

any pics


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice rides!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The Night was off the hook....................about 75 cars were out there...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

COOL SHOW LAST NIGHT! ALOT OF BOMBS THE WAY I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 13 2006, 01:35 PM~5959208
> *COOL SHOW LAST NIGHT! ALOT OF BOMBS THE WAY I LIKE IT!!!
> *


Hey Homie Stop your terriorist Thoughts......................................Oh you mean old cars.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone that showed up heard it was a fantastic show i was up in ventura for my 11th family reunion everything turned out nice thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 13 2006, 03:11 PM~5959571
> *Hey Homie Stop your terriorist Thoughts......................................Oh you mean old cars.... :biggrin:
> *


HA, YEAH THOSE ONES!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 13 2006, 03:31 PM~5959660
> *Thanks everyone that showed up heard it was a fantastic show i was up in ventura for my 11th family reunion everything turned out nice thanks  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YOU WERE GONE AND THE SHOW WAS BOMB! IS THAT TELLIN YOU SOMETHING? JUST KIDDIN WHATS UP RAFFLEMAN?


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

gang

took some pics of another successful Dukes Cruise night

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com]click here for more


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Didn't stay too long but the time I did I enjoyed it! The bomb cars were off the hook as usual - good turn out and met nice people. My favorite was the El Camino.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Next Dukes Cruise Night is on September 9 hope to see everyone there


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Aug 15 2006, 07:26 PM~5975977
> *Next Dukes Cruise Night is on September 9 hope to see everyone there
> *



... :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WUT UP DUKES?


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what up bluebird :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Coming up Quick, Can't wait.....


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

just one more week away time to start the countdown :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

5 days and counting..................


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

4


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMEBOYZ? IT'S ALMOST ABOUT THAT TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

3 more days :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Sep 6 2006, 10:13 PM~6120304
> *
> *


when and were is the next one.ill stop by and say hi..


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 6 2006, 08:17 PM~6120333
> *when and were is the next one.ill stop by and say hi..
> *


14350 valley blvd in la puente on saturday sept.9 from5:00 pm to 10:00 pm
hope to see u there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

2 days and counting!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

wont be able to make this one fellas...have to chauffer a wedding in upland
see you next month


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 6 2006, 10:22 PM~6120380
> *14350 valley blvd in la puente on saturday sept.9 from5:00 pm to 10:00 pm
> hope to see u there
> *


what are the cross streets?I will be out there around that time at my club meeting.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2006, 06:45 AM~6129968
> *what are the cross streets?I will be out there around that time at my club meeting.
> *


right on valley and orange or 6th :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 8 2006, 08:56 AM~6130008
> *right on valley and orange or 6th  :biggrin:
> *


cool.ill pass by and say hi.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Sep 6 2006, 08:11 PM~6120279
> *3 more days  :biggrin:
> *


gonna try to stop by and check it out after my primos wedding practice


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight is the Night!!!!

C Ya


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

Im leaving the house...... 


















NOW !


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

HAD A GREAT TIME LAST NIGHT SEE YOU NEXT TIME


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks to Dukes C.C. for a great time !











































































Sorry they're so dark.. Next time, I'll try to get there a bit earlier.. :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I WANTED TO BE AT DUKES LAST NIGHT.. BUT I WAS STUCK IN THE S.F.VALLEY..ALRIGHT DUKES SEE ON THE SCENE....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Big Danny Boy Epics CC



















:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Pics were taken by a youngster that I let use my camera, so not the best shots!!!!


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

I WASN'T THERE BUT I WISH COULD HAVE BEEN .NEXT ONE I WILL.
I HOPE YOU DONT MINE BUT I MADE THEM A LITTLE LIGHTER
































































 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

nice job gmctroca they look lighter ,looks like dukes made it happen againg .hope to be there next one


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

HAHAHA... No, no problem.. Thanks...

But now that you started it, I got a bunch of other pictures I need fixed too ! 


LOL !


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

good pics thanks to all that came down 2 support :biggrin: see you next month on OCT. 14 :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS UP LOCOS?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

Sup Raul! Gotta see my new rides :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

*OCTOBER 14th*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Sep 20 2006, 11:16 AM~6210504
> *OCTOBER 14th
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

no flyer???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Dukes Pasadena is on vacation..... :rofl: 
Larry and Kiki are in Jamaica!!!
&
Big Robs working his ass off.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 20 2006, 05:16 PM~6212637
> *Dukes Pasadena is on vacation..... :rofl:
> Larry and Kiki are in Jamaica!!!
> &
> ...


MUST BE NICE TO VA...CATE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Sep 20 2006, 06:03 PM~6213316
> *MUST BE NICE TO VA...CATE
> *



Ya you know it!! Larry is going to come back with dreds :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 20 2006, 06:08 PM~6213824
> *Ya you know it!!  Larry is going to come back with dreds :biggrin:
> *


o yea mon you know dam well i had a excellent time hit cozamel we partyed 
next we hit the grand caymen we just relaxed on a little tour then we hit Jamaica
it was on we climed some water falls 965 feet high then walked back down by stairs and went back to a party boat and partyed our asses off i almost ended up dreding my beard but i ran out of $ it was all on the ship my home for 7 days but all in all it was a wonderful time with just me and my wife :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

YEA MON :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Any hoppin going on?


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Sep 27 2006, 09:08 PM~6260485
> *Any hoppin going on?
> *


not no crazy hoppin but there is a little bit going on as you drive in but this show is more kickback :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:cheesy: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

redy to roll to vegas for super show just rented a Impala


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

One week from tonight..................


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

HELP :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ALMOST THAT TIME,4 MORE DAYS


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

this friday the 14 at duke ???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 9 2006, 01:09 AM~6332740
> *HELP :biggrin:
> *


What happen you fallen and can't get up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

AFTER THE OLDIES SHOW WERE ON OUR WAY TO THE CRUISE NIGHT.... :biggrin:


----------



## 68 DART (Aug 12, 2006)

Its Ray from casuals c.c...We'll be at your show. See you there!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68 DART_@Oct 12 2006, 07:38 PM~6358968
> *Its Ray from casuals c.c...We'll be at your show. See you there!
> *


see you there :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ONE MORE DAY ILL BE THERE


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 12 2006, 10:03 PM~6359121
> *see you there  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN AND WHERE IS THIS HAPPENING?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Oct 13 2006, 09:28 AM~6361774
> *WHEN AND WHERE IS THIS HAPPENING?
> *


dukes burgers in la puente off of valley blvd


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

rain rain go away come back some other day .at leas till monday :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Oct 13 2006, 10:28 AM~6361774
> *WHEN AND WHERE IS THIS HAPPENING?
> *


14350 VALLEY BLVD. LA PUENTE CA 91744 DUKE'S BURGERS OCT. 14th 5 PM TO 10 PM


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dukes loaded up on the way down to Dukes burgers see you all there :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pics? :uh:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Oct 14 2006, 01:08 AM~6366684
> *14350 VALLEY BLVD. LA PUENTE CA 91744 DUKE'S BURGERS OCT. 14th 5 PM TO 10 PM
> *


THANKS BUT WE MISSED IT!!! MAYBE IN THE NEXT ONE...


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Oct 16 2006, 05:03 PM~6381511
> *THANKS BUT  WE MISSED IT!!! MAYBE IN THE NEXT ONE...
> *


its all good see you at the next one on NOV 18


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

will try to be there


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

NICE


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@Oct 22 2006, 06:24 PM~6421140
> *NICE
> *


  TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 25 2006, 10:40 AM~6441852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


movin on up bump it up ha :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ARE YOU HAVING A TOYZ FOR TOTS THIS YEAR??


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2006, 10:39 PM~6370388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS YOUR CAR? :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Oct 27 2006, 11:58 PM~6461279
> *IS THIS YOUR CAR? :thumbsup:
> *


That is Sancho's Car!!


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 28 2006, 04:21 PM~6463723
> *That is Sancho's Car!!
> *


SORRY MY BAD!!! NICE CUTLASS :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

BUMP :biggrin: BUMP


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

just curious if the Dukes San Diego are going to have another car show in Oceanside. I missed last year due to deployment but Im home this yr. please let me know. thanks


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Oct 31 2006, 05:26 PM~6480962
> *just curious if the Dukes San Diego are going to have another car show in Oceanside. I missed last year due to deployment but Im home this yr. please let me know. thanks
> *


I believe it was on october 14th


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 14 2006, 09:39 PM~6370388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: well it is still 4 sale but i rebuilt the carb already :thumbsup: 
THANX, I GUESS :dunno: 
WHATS UP AL, WHENS THE NEXT HOP?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

IS THERE GOOING TO BE SOMETHING ON NOV 11 AT DUKES


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Nov 6 2006, 05:00 PM~6515560
> *IS THERE GOOING TO BE  SOMETHING ON NOV 11 AT DUKES
> *


no thier will be nothing going on that date we had to change the date for personal reasons sorry for the inconvience


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing up soon be ready 6 more days and if anyone is interested in our new years bash on Jan 6 we have tickets available its the week after new years if intersted come to our show on Nov 18 for tickets tickets are $15 per person till Dec 12 after that they will be $20 per person so come on down :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

whats up bluebird :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing soon 4 more days :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IS THE TOYZ FOR TOTS STILL GOING ON THIS YEAR?


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Nov 15 2006, 04:46 AM~6572045
> *IS THE TOYZ FOR TOTS STILL GOING ON THIS YEAR?
> *


Yah December 9th I will be posting flyer soon


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Nov 15 2006, 08:18 PM~6577074
> *Yah December 9th I will be posting flyer soon
> *


THANKS.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Latest rumor is that Dukes is shut down no way show this saturday Nov 18 see you all there


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Nov 13 2006, 09:05 PM~6562465
> *whats up bluebird  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP LOCO, HOW IS EVERYTHING?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight is the night!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MIGHT NOT MAKE OUT THERE TONIGHT BUT GONNA TRY CAR COMES HOME FROM PAINT TODAY


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

comeing soon in a few more hours :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

OH SHOOT I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS TODAY..MAN WHERE HAVE I BEEN... :uh:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

see u there :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Larry tell Kiki this is the cat I want for Christmas...












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 20 2006, 06:01 PM~6606957
> *Larry tell Kiki this is the cat I want for Christmas...
> 
> 
> ...


man i want one of those too :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

Whats up everyone hope all had a good Thanks Giveing see u soon next show is Dec 9 our toy drive for all the patiens at the City Of Hope see u there :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Super Regal (Jul 25, 2005)

MUCH LUV DUKES FOR DOIN UR THING


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS UP DUKES CC ... SEE YOU LOKOS AT THE TOY-DRIVE..


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

what up bird thanks :cheesy:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TODAY .SHOW WHAT YOU GOT TIME  :biggrin: 
DON'T FORGET A GIFT FOR THE KIDS :thumbsup:


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Dec 8 2006, 05:42 AM~6721048
> *WHATS UP DUKES CC ... SEE YOU LOKOS AT THE TOY-DRIVE..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: whut the fuck? Epics has b-movie actors ????


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 20 2006, 08:01 PM~6606957
> *Larry tell Kiki this is the cat I want for Christmas...
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong on every frickenn level Ive heard of tattered pussys but thats ridiculous.


----------

